# Bettas and Neon Tetras?



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

So I went to the store and got 6 neons from Walmart after doing a little research. After quarantine in the 2.5g, they're going in the 10g with Twilight. I know its a gamble but I'm willing to see what happens.

I'm concerned, they all have their blue stripe but their red is orange or hardly there at all. Is this a sign of illness?

Btw, I'd appreciate stories on whether this has gone well for people or not. And they seem rather ignorant of the food, so tips on feeding them would be great.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Well you said they were from Walmart, so I wouldn't be surprised if they were not in the best of health. As for joining them with a betta, I would be most concerned if your betta took them as intruders. Make sure you have another tank handy before introducing them. I would keep them in quarantine for another week or two, just to see if they improve


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm concerned with the Betta having them for lunch. The 2.5g is the biggest tank I have aside from the 10g. If anything goes when introducing I could always try my other betta. He's plenty mellow.

As for the Neons, they're looking a little better (more color) but are being stubborn when in regards to eating. Any way I can lure them to the top?

I'm most concerned about Neon Tetra Disease. What are the signs for this?


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry I am not experienced with tetras, but I suppose you could try live food.


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

What I do is I put the food through where the water comes out on the filter so they can see it. it works really well but i haven't figured out how to feed them the frozen brine shrimp..... any tips?


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Great idea. I took the filter out but I suppose I could try that. I've been putting flakes in and swirling the water around so that it falls to the bottom.

I've never fed live food, but if nothing else works it's worth a shot.

Let's hope their color continues to improve.


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

The orange means that they are stressed. They will calm down in mo time!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Give them time. No matter where they're from, some fish don't eat for days after transfer to a new environment.

What are you feeding and how big are the flakes? You may have to crush them. But only crush one flake so you don't overfeed.

I see no reason to feed live food.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm feeding them Tetra tropical flakes, and yes I'm crumbling them up. 

I don't have anywhere to buy live food anyways, no petstore, just Walmart.

They seemed to relax a little after I turned the light off, as they started swimming around and whatnot.

Some pictures...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're doing everything right. 

Leave the light off for a while to give them a chance to adjust. When I introduce new fish, I put them in an unlit tank and leave the lights off for an hour or more. I don't attempt to feed until the next day.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

That's good to know! Here I was having nightmares that they have Neon Tetra Disease. D:


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

I have five neons in my betta sorority tank to fill it out a ill bit and to keep the aggression towards the smaller bettas down (the bigger ones will harass the neons also instead of just focusing on a poor little betta) and they seem to get the cue to eat from the female bettas who spend much more time near the top of the tank and are therefore able to see the food and start eating faster. As soon as they notice all the bettas crowding in the corner that I feed them at they come up. I feed mine freeze dried bloodworms and pellets, and for a snack live white worms which are easy to culture and they go crazy for.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

I have freezedried bloodworms and some gel treats I got from walmart that are made of shrimp, and some treats that stick to the side of the tank. As they settle in, I'll try and find some other options for treats.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Go for it


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

How many neons is fully stocked in a 10g tank with a betta? I might want to get a few more if these go well.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm also wondering how to transport them from quarantine to 10g when the time is right while creating the least stress as possible.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

I think you've hit your maximum number of fish for a ten gallon already. I would not introduce anymore, u could go with some small snails though. Most people suggest one gallon of water per one inch of fish, and that seems to be a decent rule of thumb but I actually prefers less than that. Then if it turns out that your betta is aggressive towards your neons you will appreciate that there are not as many and they have room to get away. Also, I would not worry about them being eaten unless you have an absolutely monstrous betta. In my experience very few male betta are fast enough to catch a neon anyway.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

DreamerHorse said:


> I'm also wondering how to transport them from quarantine to 10g when the time is right while creating the least stress as possible.


As a matter of fact, I would be more worried about the neons nipping the bettas fins. And as for the above, just empty most of the water into the sink until there is just enough covering the fish and then slowly empty water and fish into the ten gallon tank. OR you could use a brine shrimp net which is less damaging to the fish than a standard net. OR you could stick a small jar into the quarantine and grab em that way. If any of your fish end up dying just from moving them in any of the above ways, they probably would not have survived anyway.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Soph7244 said:


> What I do is I put the food through where the water comes out on the filter so they can see it. it works really well but i haven't figured out how to feed them the frozen brine shrimp..... any tips?


Lmao the fun bunch!!! I love that!!! I have five neons named the "proud fleet." I did it because I can't tell them apart.


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks Paolo! I called them that because they are so much fun to watch! (It just came to me when I got them)


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice haha. I might steal that from you if I end up with another bunch of identical fish.


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

hahaha go ahead!


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

No problem


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Yea, almost all of them have their red coloring back and the others are a dark orange. So alls good on the Neon front.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Cool hauss.


----------



## SamanthaC02 (Aug 4, 2011)

Glad everything is going well so far. I have neons in with my betta as well (in a larger tank) and I've never had any trouble with it. Good luck!


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Actually I just had a neon die last night. Old age I think. He was on the way out when I fell asleep and by morning he was long dead and had been mostly consumed. Unfortunate. Ill have to get another one. I like 5.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Samantha. 

Sorry to hear about your neon, Paolo. I've grown plenty attached to mine and I don't know what I'd do if one died, and I've only had them for a few days. 

BTW, I've named them the Celestial Fleet.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol nice name. And ya I'm not too attached to mine so I wasn't real upset bout it. if it had been one of my bettas I would've been, but that's just because I can tell em apart and therefore they all have separate personalities. The proud fleet all look the same, so it wasn't a big deal. It wasn't like " nooooo zenevieve died!!!" It was like uh oh that fish is dying... Sounds cruel Ik...


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh, lol. It's okay. I think of my betta's having personalities more than the neons as well, but I'm attached to both either way. xD

Some pictures.  I've decided since they were all improving to move them to the 10g with Twilight. At first Twilight chased them, and I freaked trying to keep track of where he was. But now he's settled down, the neons aren't afraid of him, he's not chasing or nipping, and all's going well.

BTW, Sorry about the algae, I've been having an issue with it.

And I've been thinking about getting a snail in the coming few months since everything has gone so well. Would that be too much? My mom isn't too happy at the thought though. xD


----------



## dt2680 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a 20g tank with 3 guppies, 7 neon tetras, 2 albino cory catfish, one bristlenose pleco (they stay little) and one dragonscale, crowntail betta. He is white with red and black tail tips. I prepared the tank and added all the tank mates prior to purchasing and putting in my betta, "Oscar". They all get along, Oscar seems very happy, (probably pleased to be out of the little cup and in a 20g tank!). It worked really well. My neons did not eat right away either, yet now they are eating just fine. Turning off the light helps the neons to de-stress. Oscar is blowing bubles at the top of the tank and is the biggest fish in the tank. I think that helps too. There has been no fin nipping of Oscar by the other fish and no chasing of the other fish by Oscar.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

If turning off the light helps then I might keep it off for a day or two. Not too long though cause my plants would suffer, what with needing moderate lighting.


----------



## dt2680 (Nov 5, 2013)

I am no expert, yet, would not think the light needs to be off for two days... I kept the light off from when I put the neons in the tank and through the first night, then have the light on in the day and turn it off at night. (tank is heated) Sounds like both your neons and your betta are doing well and I like your pictures!


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Stick a buttload of snails in there!


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Injust thought that it might help. I'm glad you think everything is going well. The neons are one step off from turning red. They've been flickering between red and dark orange today.

Lol, yea. I scrub at least once a week...

I just thought a snail would be the finishing touch to a small community tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Get a Nerite snail.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Can I get one of those from Walmart?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Probably not. But a local pet store might have them or be able to order one. They are sold online.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Then I can't get one cause there are no local petstores. My walmart does sell snails though. I've seen Mystery snails and these light yellow and pinks, though I never looked to see what kind they are. I will next time I visit walmart.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Get em online. Japanese trapdoor snails r cool too, they're huge


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

I wish but a credit card is out of the works. I'll see what Walmart sells next time I visit.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

U might b able to get a prepaid credit card from price chopper for like $25 and c if that works.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

I always try that but I never get it cause I have other stuff I need for the tank. There's no money until beginning of the month, so I'm just looking at viable options.

The neons are doing great. I noticed a bit of chasing between a few. Is this a pecking order in the works?


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah probably. Mine chase each other sometimes.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

I went to Walmart earlier and they sell black & gold mystery snails. I didn't see any snail in the golds' shells. Why?


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

How long should the neons be orange, cause four of them are still not red? I'm worried, two of them got their color, but the other four...


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Mmm...to be honest idk really. I never had a problem with mine, they were always red. Though in the morning when the lights have been off they are much duller. If they are behaving normally I wouldn't worry too much. That's just me though.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

They are fine as far as behavior goes. They school, occasionally chasing, they all eat. I read somewhere that I should give them 2 weeks?

As you can see below in the photo, two are red, the other four are varying shades of orange. I'm trying to give them time but it's hard when they are making slow progress. I know stress can lead to illness, that's my main point of concern.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Sounds good to me. I wouldn't worry bout it though.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

I know. I just do that automatically.

I'll give them another week before I start stressing about it again.

On the upnote, Twilight pays no heed to his tankmates.

Also, I'm wondering if mystery snails produce like mad, or not? I don't want a whole bunch of snails from just one...


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Mine don't. Some ppl complain bout that though. i actually wish they did, I can't get enough of em. I just bought some gigantic Japanese trapdoor snails and their wicked cool. They're huge. And They don't reproduce fast at all.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Cool. ^.^ I heard that the golden mystery snail can get up to 6 inches. And the ones at walmart weren't in their shells. Were they dead? They were just bobbing along in the current.

Video of the neons and Twilight. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbsBh36YTVg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Idk really, I've seen my snails get lost in the current before. Haha. And I'll upload a pic of the trapdoor snails if I can figure out how to...I have no idea how to do it.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Okay.  Would a 6 inch snail be too big for a 10g with a betta, and 6 neons?


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Idk, I'd do it. Haha.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol, if I find any golden mystery snails at the beginning of the month that are intact at walmart, I'll go for it.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Who else has had a Betta with Neon Tetras successfully?

Also, does this look suitable for Neons in a good habitat? I'm out of plants and so please let me know if I should group the fake plants in a circle for a hiding spot instead.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I wouldn't get a mystery snail. They get large, they poop like crazy, they do zilch for algae, and they stink to high heaven if they die. Seriously, it is the single worst thing I have ever smelt, and it sticks to your hands for days. You are nicely stocked as is - don't go adding snails.

Some things that would help your neons un-stress:
- More cover. Open spaces make fish feel vulnerable to predators. If you add in more plants (I would choose some easy-to-keep live ones like java fern, anubias, hornwort, cabomba, ludwigia, rotala or wisteria), they will feel safer. Floating plants are also great for this. 
- Cover the background. A plain black background would not only make their colours seem more intense, it would make them feel safer, as nothing can see through the back of the tank.
- Black substrate. Also makes their colours pop, and seems to make some fish feel more secure. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh, I didn't know that about the snails. D: In that case, I might as well not get one.

I don't know about the black substrate, it would mean scooping out the current gravel I have, but I'll try to do the other two. Right now I'm stuck with my current plants, but when I get back home I'll rearrange them to offer more cover. At the beginning of the month I'll get more live plants, I'm stuck with walmart and they only sell Swords.


----------



## tennielle22 (Nov 3, 2013)

I was told they where compatible with bettas but mine had them for lunch


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Twilight is just fine with them, he ignores them.


----------



## vikingchick12 (Jun 4, 2013)

Please keep them separated for a long time! I bought guppies from my local walmart and they brought a sickness that killed my 3 betta girls, 2 neon tetras, and my 2 betta boys I put in the tank I quarantined the guppies beforehand (even though I cleaned it very good). I added them in too soon and things went wrong.  But my girls seemed to be ok with the neons and guppies.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

THe neons have been with Twilight since the beginning of the week. They're fine, no signs of illness, just stress.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a 15 gallon, housed are....

1 male betta
5 neon tetra
3 white clouds
20++ mix of red cherry shrimp and ghost shrimp
lots of plants

They all get along peacefully. Results may differ for others as bettas vary greatly in temperament. 

My male grew to be a very large veil tail, he was introduced in the tank as a guppy fry looking wannabe (petco betta baby) so was accustomed to his present inhabitants ever since he was the runt of the litter which I am sure played an effect on his docile personality, never have I seen him once go after a shrimp even when they are squirming up in his face.

Far as food, I feed the tetras this http://www.amazon.com/New-Life-Spec...r0&keywords=new+life+spectrum+h20+with+garlic basically just grind them up inbetween my fingers and dust a few sprinkles up top, they love it.

The Male betta gets one or two pellets of this http://www.amazon.com/New-Life-Spectrum-Betta-Formula/dp/B0038JTL1Y


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Twilight's fine. He chased them at first but now he ignores them and when he gets close they swim away. As far as I'm aware, the only chasing going around now is between the neons.

I want to get a better brand of food rather than Tetra but there's nothing I can do right now. I'm making better cover and maybe a sponge filter a priority right now, then I'll see about better food. There's just not enough money these days.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

DreamerHorse said:


> Twilight's fine. He chased them at first but now he ignores them and when he gets close they swim away. As far as I'm aware, the only chasing going around now is between the neons.
> 
> I want to get a better brand of food rather than Tetra but there's nothing I can do right now. I'm making better cover and maybe a sponge filter a priority right now, then I'll see about better food. There's just not enough money these days.


Those are definite higher priorities, I'd do same as well. Nothing wrong with a fish hobbyist on a budget, keep an eye out for local listings on craigslist. Some ex fish keepers are literally giving their stuff away due to moving out of state, etc.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Yea, better habitat then better food. 

I'll keep an eye out on Craigslist but it's hard for me to find my area on there, and I've done the whole map thing. xD


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Look at this deal I just found on craigslist (bout 10 minute drive from me).....I'd gobble this up right now if I had room for another tank
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/hsh/4168964429.html

Anyone by the NW burbs of Chicago who lookin to upgrade a tank for a solo betta, give this guy/gal a call before it's gone!


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice, too bad Chicago is hours away from me. D:


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Does anyone know how to pry the wire out of a twistie? I'm trying to fix a fake aquarium plant for the neons.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

Up to now have you had any problems with fin nipping? (I haven't read the whole thread) I might get neons with my betta soon so I want to know and this seems like the appropriate place to ask


----------



## FryFry (Nov 12, 2013)

I have many Bettas in the past that have been together with neon tetras, cardinal tetras, white cloud mountain minnows, and they've been fine together.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

No, no issues. He's fine, he chased them at first, but ignores them now.

I put up a black background and arranged the tank to offer more hiding spots. The neons seem to be doing okay.


----------

